# Wasatch Softrip problem



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Hi guy

My Wasatch 7.2 recently had a PS3.dll crash and would print anymore.

So i went ahead and do a clean reinstall to get the program back and running.

But currently, Rip Queue for my hot folder does't give me a preview of any of the file in my hot folder.

But when i use File Broswer tab, to pull the file in to the Rip Queue, 
It will activated Post Scrip Interperter and that will will have a preview when i double click on it.


Is there anyway in the programe that i can activate the PS interpreter to activate all the preview in my hot folder?


Thank you

Jason


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

I also find that my Cost Estimate is not longer working too , is Grey out , i cant even open it 

I tried to input my Product key again, and restart the program but still a no go


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Is your service contract still active? If so, I'd phone Wasatch. If not, phone your dealer for assistance.

If none of the above works, you might want to become friendly with Daniel at Digitally Driven.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Hi Thx JYA for the prompt reply..

Ya my Service ended back in June.

I will try to contact my dealer, (highly doubt they know much, they specialized in embroidery machines.)

I was able to get preview back, i forget to click on the check box for it.
But never the less after reinstall i still get postscript3 (PS3.DLL) crash on more complex design.

Going to try to resotre my PC to native state and give it a go again or try it on other computer to see if it work.


If nothing work, I will give Daniel a shout out .

Thank you again
Jason


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Update:

So I Restore my computer to native state, and install Wasatch.

Got it to work again (kind of). It was not the software problem.

It was one particular design that I sent to my hot folder that cause the Postscrip3.dll to crash when it is being rasterized for output and only that design make the PS3.dll crash.

I use Port Directer to send file form AI on my main computer to the hot folder in the Standalone Wasatch computer.

JYA, do you mind if i e-mail that particular file to see if it will have the same situation ?


----------

